# How to take down a fat guy



## Guest (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ugh... Ya usually don't "shoot" in on bigger guys.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I think he was getting bored. Pretty good "run till he gets tired" strategy though.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I used fast forward and only lost 1 minute. I wish I had it back.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

LECSniper said:


> RWL, you owe me five minutes of my life back


Oops! Organize a MassCops.com party this summer and I'll buy the first beer!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Funniest part of the video was when they called fatty an athlete.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

mtc said:


> Could ya plan one that **I** can make this time?


Wow... Guess they let anyone on the VIP list nowadays...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The funniest part of the video is when Eric Cartman's voice is piped in the background yelling "Beefcake, beeeefcaaaaake"!


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Asian dude was screwed if they actually fought. He ran away from every punch, and offered none of his own. Doing laps is all well and good, but that was supposed to be a fight, not NASCAR.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

The little guy came within about 2 inches of being absolutely destroyed. I do have to say that the Sumo guy was an absolute wimp for tapping out after a few punches to the face.

Can I tap out if a bad guy gets the better of me?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Doing laps is all well and good, but that was supposed to be a fight,




It worked against Hagler.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

What's mind boggling is the 600lb "athlete" is able to move at all. Looking back at the video it's amazing his heart has been working overtime for the last 35 years keeping that "body of steel" going....His heart won't just give out on him one day, it's gonna blow into a million small meat chunks when he's putting milk on his fruitloops!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*How to take down a fat guy*
"Strategerie"


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ugh... Ya usually don't "shoot" in on bigger guys.


Snipe was saying you like shooting it on bigger guys......


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

fra444 said:


> Snipe was saying you like shooting it on bigger guys......


I make it rain. That guy woulda looked like a chocolate Cinnabon.

The line? I step over it.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I also fast forwarded and have to say, on behalf of ALL FAT GUYS, I'm ASHAMED of how this guy tapped out because the little guy HIT him. ASHAMED! All he had to do was roll over as best he could and the little guy would have been smooshed enough to slide under a door.

ASHAMED!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I make it rain. That guy woulda looked like a chocolate Cinnabon.
> 
> The line? I step over it.


Your just nasty.... I LOVE IT!!!


----------

